# 55g, Now a Full Dutch



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I like the left portion of the tank, looks like a total dutch! but on the right side, the Pogostemon Octopus I think gets in the way to much. I suggest replacing or trimming that Way down and planting something else (green) in its place or beside/in front of it


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> I like the left portion of the tank, looks like a total dutch! but on the right side, the Pogostemon Octopus I think gets in the way to much. I suggest replacing or trimming that Way down and planting something else (green) in its place or beside/in front of it


Yeah, right now I am searching for a replacement for it. I have a diagonal scape, more foreground on the left, down to little on the right, but the ocotopus is a stupidly fast grower. and it overwhelms the right.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Ooo very jealous of your lights and the species you managed to get! Excited to see this fill out more.
I agree with Betta the right sIde could use a bit more variety, but I think you have picked up on that.
On a side note I think you are the only other active member who is about my age on here hahaha. But hey its us that will keep the hobby going in the future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

That's some nice weekly improvement. 55s are really hard to aquascape with their narrow front to back dimension, but it looks like you're getting the hang of it. Keep it up!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

sohankpatel said:


> Feel Free to leave feedback, criticism is welcomed!


Looks Great! As I mentioned in your last journal, I think a background would make a big difference. For instance, a solid black aquarium backer would help camouflage the pumps and spray bar and really make your plants POP! It would hide the chair rail and help to add depth to the aquascape. First I would Windex the glass. Looks tight back there, may need to rubberband some paper towels to a wooden spoon or something and spend a few minutes cleaning up the water marks. Then simply tape some backer/ foamboard/ black plastic back there and boom! It's a pretty easy thing to do and I think it would turn your good looking tank into a jaw dropper


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

KayakJimW said:


> Looks Great! As I mentioned in your last journal, I think a background would make a big difference. For instance, a solid black aquarium backer would help camouflage the pumps and spray bar and really make your plants POP! It would hide the chair rail and help to add depth to the aquascape. First I would Windex the glass. Looks tight back there, may need to rubberband some paper towels to a wooden spoon or something and spend a few minutes cleaning up the water marks. Then simply tape some backer/ foamboard/ black plastic back there and boom! It's a pretty easy thing to do and I think it would turn your good looking tank into a jaw dropper


I want a really deep, solid black background, what is a good material to use. Painting is not an option as it is already set up. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Most fish shops sell aquarium background by the linear foot. A common one is black on one side, blue on the other. Just make sure you get one tall enough as they come in different heights. Black foamboard usually costs more, but works too. Its sold at Staples, Walmart, etc for presentations/ projects. Even cutting a black trashbag/ contractor bag could work but may have visible folds in it. 
My #1 choice (besides paint which is out) would be the store bought aquarium backer. Just cut to fit and tape the corners with little pieces of scotch tape.

https://www.amazon.com/9092-Fish-Ba...070&sr=8-2&keywords=black+aquarium+background


----------



## Jmcdaniel0 (Feb 14, 2017)

sohankpatel said:


> I want a really deep, solid black background, what is a good material to use. Painting is not an option as it is already set up. Do you have any ideas?


I ran my tanks for years without a black background, and once a friend of mine talked me into trying it, I have never went back. Check out my journal(Its is in my signature) to see my 40b with black backing.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Jmcdaniel0 said:


> I ran my tanks for years without a black background, and once a friend of mine talked me into trying it, I have never went back. Check out my journal(Its is in my signature) to see my 40b with black backing.


What did you use for the background. I was looking at black felt, because it is do dark and doesnt reflect light.


----------



## Jmcdaniel0 (Feb 14, 2017)

sohankpatel said:


> What did you use for the background. I was looking at black felt, because it is do dark and doesnt reflect light.



I believe this is what I used.

Blue Life USA Water Colors Aquarium Background - 48 x 30 Inch Black - Marine Depot


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Black poster board works really good, I've always used it on my tanks. Only cost $1 for a sheet at Walmart, and you need 2 for a 55, so $2 as opposed to $10+ for a black "aquarium background". 

Beautiful tank btw. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

also if your up for even more differentiated constructive criticism, I got some more. 
The stocking I just noticed in that tank, guppies, could be better since its such a good looking tank! you'd want good looking fish to, (guppies IMO are the lowest level to me, coloration on them IMO looks fake as all get out) maybe some emperor tetras so the blue constants against the other colors of the tank. maybe a large school of cardinals or something. idk, stocking could be better IMO, hope you benefited from this comment lol


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had regular black poster board on the 75, the thin stuff not the foam board. Scotch tape

Tank looks to be off to a great start. Nice!


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> also if your up for even more differentiated constructive criticism, I got some more.
> The stocking I just noticed in that tank, guppies, could be better since its such a good looking tank! you'd want good looking fish to, (guppies IMO are the lowest level to me, coloration on them IMO looks fake as all get out) maybe some emperor tetras so the blue constants against the other colors of the tank. maybe a large school of cardinals or something. idk, stocking could be better IMO, hope you benefited from this comment lol


Lol, I actually like guppies, they have a great level of activity and I enjoy being able to breed them with no special treatment. I am broke at the moment, so even if I wanted new fish, I couldnt get them .

Bump:


burr740 said:


> I had regular black poster board on the 75, the thin stuff not the foam board. Scotch tape
> 
> Tank looks to be off to a great start. Nice!


Your 75 was what made me stop trying to have some kind of "category" like aquatic garden, or full dutch. I saw what you did and really liked it, so I decided to have a similar style. I don't know that it is quite up there yet, but I am glad you liked it. Since I drew inspiration from you, what do you suggest for the right side, octopus is kind of going insane, but I am at a loss as how to go about rescaping that area.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

sohankpatel said:


> Lol, I actually like guppies, they have a great level of activity and I enjoy being able to breed them with no special treatment. I am broke at the moment, so even if I wanted new fish, I couldnt get them .


 lol I hear you about being broke, just got a job so I guess im out of the broke zone for now! I was just about to edit my comment to about if they are special guppies don't read my comment! :laugh2:


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

*Pictures!*

I have a new picture. I finally got the black background, it is just some black posterboard that was 99 cents.








Might as well share more info on the tank:
Dosing - Slightly reduced EI with full phosphates and 1/2 KNO3. Full Micros.
I have a slight GSA issue on AR mini, any ideas? My po4 is already dangerously high at 5 PPM, so I dont want to increase phosphates.


----------



## dbl_dbl17 (Feb 4, 2012)

Love this tank!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Why half on the KNO3 if I may ask? Out of all the nutrients being dosed I would think those 2 are the ones you could probably dose the most heavily without worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Opare said:


> Why half on the KNO3 if I may ask? Out of all the nutrients being dosed I would think those 2 are the ones you could probably dose the most heavily without worry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My nitrates are always at 30 ppm even with 1/2 dosing.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

sohankpatel said:


> My nitrates are always at 30 ppm even with 1/2 dosing.


Fair enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Just a quick update, my SunSun filter impeller is starting to rattle. It has been 2 years since I bought it and I have never replaced the impeller, should I do it now?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Did some more trimming.
Ludwigia Atlantis has some insane colors, and the Octopus is beginning to be shaped.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow, that's looking great!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

lookin' good


----------



## Pat24601 (Mar 4, 2017)

Great tank! Love the pics!


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Ugh, looks like pantanal is going to die. The tops are starting to bunch and twist. @burr740 has some, and i'm interested to see if he has kept it alive.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

sohankpatel said:


> Ugh, looks like pantanal is going to die. The tops are starting to bunch and twist. @*burr740* has some, and i'm interested to see if he has kept it alive.


Out of about 20 stems scattered around in different places, a couple are nice, the majority are in various stages of awfulness. Several are throwing out nice looking side shoots though.

If the tips knot up and lose color, might as well go ahead and cut the top off. It's not going to repair and topping will encourage new side stems, which may or not do better than the original.


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Poster board looks great. Here are two sites I've used to find a nice background. They are just static cling sheets you can throw up against he back wall of your tank:

Aquarium Backgrounds for Home, Professional & Custom Tanks
Aquarium Vinyl

Love your tank. If my first tank comes out as well as yours I'll be a happy boy.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

*Update!*

It has been a while since I updated the tank, I did a large trim, and the tank is going strong
I also picked up some Diamond tetras, which are STUNNING! 
Ludwigia pantanal died, . I left it out on of the tank for a little too long, and it didn't recover, I was just stupid.
Pictures, pre-trim and some diamond tetra pictures.
Just after the trim:








Most recent:








Diamond Tetra








Lots of ludwigia, seriously, this all came out of the tank.








Well, thats all.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Wow! Don't know how I missed this thread. 

Beautifully presented healthy looking tank, and what I would consider a very fast, very successful start!

Nice work. Keep up with the journal and the pictures. Subscribed.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

gorgeous photography, and as greggz said the plants health look A plus!


----------



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks amazing. Going to go throw rocks at my tank now...


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Neat I love the different colors.

Btw your signature made me laugh


----------



## Adamant (Mar 14, 2017)

Really nice looking tank man! I'm quite envious of your scape. I'm just getting started with plants and made the step up to a better light to try to grow a carpet with micro swords. I'm looking for a Red Midground Plant that will do well without CO². What is the red plant in the center? I think that might be what I'm looking for. As long as it will grow without CO² and will grow with Medium light.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Adamant said:


> Really nice looking tank man! I'm quite envious of your scape. I'm just getting started with plants and made the step up to a better light to try to grow a carpet with micro swords. I'm looking for a Red Midground Plant that will do well without CO². What is the red plant in the center? I think that might be what I'm looking for. As long as it will grow without CO² and will grow with Medium light.


Ludwigia red, it might not be as vibrant under medium light, but will definitely be red.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Video update
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1IzCBdaPDo


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

So, Here is some of my equipment (Lol, not something that anyone would want)
Got my Sunsun, and a crappy azoo reg, and a ton of wires all over.
















And a FTS


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

omg
did
did I just
see a....
_Fake plant_


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> omg
> did
> did I just
> see a....
> _Fake plant_


Lol, yes.
_I'm about to get crucified_
_Hides under bed_


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

The tank looks great! Yet another example that proves it is more about the person than the equipment. My suggestion would be to mount the power strip inside the stand and off the floor. Seems like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

BettaBettas said:


> omg
> 
> did
> 
> ...




We've all got one somewhere! At least it's not in the tank! Mine's in a drawer with an old spare air pump, some plant weights and an unopened pack of air stones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey sohankpatel, 

How's your Rotala Macarandra Type IV doing? I saw a thread of yours attempting to troubleshoot it, but I think it's been left hanging. I'd really appreciate an update as I seem to be going through similar difficulties.

thanks!


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

So, it has been a while and I thought I would do a quick update, I am entering the AGA contest as a full dutch tank. I have pulled everything and my new plant list is here:
AR mini
Ludwigia Red
Lobelia Cardinalis 'mini'
Hydrocotyle Japan
Ludwigia Arcuata
Hygrophila Siamensis 53B, Corymbosa 'Stricta" and Augustifolia
Pogostemon Erectus
Myrio Red stem
Blyxa Japonica
s. Repens
Rotala Ceylon
I will post pictures soon.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

FTS
*Edited per AGA rules
I also got some nice apisto macmasteri








A bit blurry, but you get the idea


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how this grows out. Neat to see it in the initial stage.

And I just noticed your are in Naperville. I lived there for 16 years, and still get back fairly often.

What a great place to live and a wonderful downtown. Lots of wonderful memories from there.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this grows out. Neat to see it in the initial stage.
> 
> And I just noticed your are in Naperville. I lived there for 16 years, and still get back fairly often.
> 
> What a great place to live and a wonderful downtown. Lots of wonderful memories from there.


It's nice here, I live right near Downtown, so everything is close by. If you come by on weekends, we have a very nice planted tank group down here, maybe you could attend one of the meetings.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

sohankpatel said:


> It's nice here, I live right near Downtown, so everything is close by. If you come by on weekends, we have a very nice planted tank group down here, maybe you could attend one of the meetings.


I would love to. I'll get in contact with you via PM to get more information. Maybe even bring my wife in for a visit. She hasn't been there in awhile and really loved it there.

Got to go to Potter's for old times sake, and Hugo's because we just love it there. I could go on and on, but that's probably some other forum.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Greggz said:


> I would love to. I'll get in contact with you via PM to get more information. Maybe even bring my wife in for a visit. She hasn't been there in awhile and really loved it there.
> 
> Got to go to Potter's for old times sake, and Hugo's because we just love it there. I could go on and on, but that's probably some other forum.


Here is the group I am part of https://www.facebook.com/groups/954727274614628/
It is a chicagoland group, and I don't know what I would have done without the amazing community there. They have monthly meetings, with lots of free plants, some common some rare. They also have raffles, and informative presentations. The best thing is just being able to converse to people who are also working on their tanks and being able to get advice that you may not have gotten on a forum like this.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Any updates for us? [emoji106] Did you ever get around to adding that fake plant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Any updates for us? [emoji106] Did you ever get around to adding that fake plant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't post updates for a while, AGA doesnt want scapes shared before contests. It is looking pretty good now, I have been conversing with some people who are more well-versed in Dutch than I am and they were thinking I could potentially place top 10 if the competition was as weak as it has been in the past. So, we will see.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Alright didn't know, the fake plant should boost you to at least the top ten with a "unique" presentation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Alright everyone. There are 5 days until they announce the results of AGA, which means I can finally show off the scape I came up with. In the meantime, here is a quick update:
Aquatic Experience happened, and I scored a free 75g with stand, so Bye Bye 55g. I also got a 11g rimless low iron tank for $30. I will probably start a new journal for the 75g.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

sohankpatel said:


> I scored a free 75g with stand


That's awesome. How did you do that? I wanted one of the Dennerle tanks if they were selling them, but hard to get them back on a plane.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Well, here we are with the results of AGA. I want to congratulate @burr740 for his amazing winning scape. Sadly (for me) I spend enough time here to recognize his work when I see it. Here is my 55g. I will post some in-progress pictures later, but this is what I submitted.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks man. I knew your tank when I saw it too, name gave it away.

That's a sweet looking tank. Your scaping has come a very long way in a very short time. Really great job, very nice.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice looking scape man, love the placement of red.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Beautiful tank. I think a 55gal is hard to scape in any style almost. There just isn't enough depth from front to back and they are pretty tall.


----------

